# NEF Handi Rifle



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I need a quick opinion on this gun. Is it a good first calling rifle for someone like me. I can get one for $275 with a decent scope. Its not sloppy when you open and close it, it is good and sound. The Barrel looks good doesn't look like it has been shot much. No scratches or rust.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What caliber is it?
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

So that is a used single shot with a scope for 275?

You can get a Savage Stevens model 200 in most calibers, new, for around that price. This is a bolt action. It doesn't include a scope but it is a great rifle. I have not heard one bad thing about those Stevens except that they don't look the prettiest. But you're just going to paint it anyway right?


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I carry a handi rifle in .223 when I'm running my trapline. It's great because they are relatively inexpensive yet made well and I don't have to worry about banging it around or sratching it up. Most importantly, it shoots where I aim. You can't ask for more than that.

I think it would be a good gun for you to get started with.


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

Fallguy is right too...........the Stevens is a great gun for the $$.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I looked at a Handi earlier this year in .22 Hornet. It was new for $199.00 I think. No scope of course. Sometimes scopes can be touchy things when you get a used one.

My opinion only,

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Yah I tslked to my bro about it and he said it would be just as good to buy a new rifle. I told my mom that and she is thinking about letting me buy a new one.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

The H&R/NEF Handi Rifles are a good quality rifle, moderate priced, accurate, & reliable. What more could you ask for. I have a Handi .223. 
:sniper:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

If a coyote is at about 200yards you take a shot missed. You open the barrel of your gun, you grab a shell, you close the gun. The coyote is now 400yards away. They take to long to reload is my point.
other than that they are graet guns :sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Miss what are you talking about? Who does that? I might just go buy a new rifle; a Vanguard or a Savage model 11F.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

308 said:


> If a coyote is at about 200yards you take a shot missed. You open the barrel of your gun, you grab a shell, you close the gun. The coyote is now 400yards away. They take to long to reload is my point.
> other than that they are graet guns :sniper:


 I have an 8 round elastic cartridge holder on the buttstock of my rifle. I can almost load a second round in my Handi Rifle as quick as my friend can cycle the bolt action of his Remington 770, thats good enough for me. Anyway, chances are if you miss that first shot you most likely won't get a second. :sniper:


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

If you take a resting shot at 200 yrds and miss, You dont deserve a second one. Go back to the range.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

All you guys talking about missing, take a look at a skinned out coyote and the vital area you need to hit. Miss happens. Kind of like that one bumper sticker that Forrest Gump was responsible for inventing. :wink:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

> I have an 8 round elastic cartridge holder on the buttstock of my rifle. I can almost load a second round in my Handi Rifle as quick as my friend can cycle the bolt action of his Remington 770, thats good enough for me.


I plan on getting a shell holder like that. And I hope I'll be able to reload that fast



> Anyway, chances are if you miss that first shot you most likely won't get a second.


Prolly not. I don't plan on trying too many running shots.



> If you take a resting shot at 200 yrds and miss, You dont deserve a second one. Go back to the range.


My point exactly; I doubt I'll take too many 200 yrd shots yet, only if they hang up.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I know misses happen but I want to try not set my self up fpr them. I've skinned a few yotes myself the vitals are significantly smaller than they look. The fur makes it look a lot bigger. It may look the size of a pie pan, but really it's the size of a bowl.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

My vote is also with the Stevens made on the Savage 110 action, in my neck of the woods they sell for $289.99 +tax available in 223-300mag at that price you can leave one at every stand in the desert and never have to carry a rifle again. :lol: 
10 Gauge.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not putting down bolt actions I like them to. I'm just saying don't short-sell the Handi Rifle just because it's a single shot. I'm sure the Stevens/Savage is a good rifle. One thing about the Savage's I don't care for is their accu-trigger. Does the Stevens have an accu-trigger? :sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Why would you guys want a Stevens 200 over a Handi Rifle? Beacuse it has more shots. I want to be a good shot and only have to use more than one shot on more than one yote.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteblitz

Looks like you already made up your mind. Get the gun you want. If you are intent on getting that single shot, then go buy it. Otherwise you will always wonder in the back of your mind if you made the right decision.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't made up my mind yet, Im gonna go look at it again tomorrow. I might go to Dicks or Gander Mtn. and buy a new one. I jw what made you guys want the Stevens over the Handi Rifle.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would rather have a bolt action than a single shot. What if you have a double come in? Having 5 rounds in your gun does not mean you are a worse shot than someone who has a single shot. I would just as soon cycle my bolt than fumble around for more bullets. And I sometimes miss coyotes. :wink:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Its just my two cents but I am willing to bet alot of money that precious few people have ever had a bolt/auto/pump gun on a coyote stand and wished they had a single shot. I have an Encore in .223 and sure as the sun rises in the east have had the..."Sure wish I would have brought one of my other rifles" thought cross my mind.

I also will not call anyone less than honest but I have seen people on this site on different posts say that they can use a pump gun as fast as a guy can use an autoloader... and that a guy can use his bolt gun as fast as the pump guy... and that a guy can use his single shot as fast as his buddy can use his bolt gun. If all that ads up, it would mean that the single shot guy is as fast as an autoloader and that is pure and simple nonsense. pumps vs autos??? maybe!....single shot vs bolt gun???? highly unlikely IMHO.

Certainly buy what you want, like and can afford, but make sure you have all the facts and have done your research, because like fallguy was saying, sooner or later you will have a "fourple" come in and wish you had more shots or worse yet, you will hit one and wont hit him hard enough and he will get up and get moving and you will wish you had that second quick follow up shot.

I have lost coyotes before because I had shot one and it went down, so I did as I was taught and got back on the ki-yis to get number 2 only to look up and see number 1 running away which is absolutely my own stupidity and I learned the hard way that unless you KNOW that you absolutely CRUSHED him with your first shot, be ready for a fast second or you may end up with nothing but a story that starts of with..."If I only would have...."

Anyway, no offense meant to anyone and best of luck to you all and I hope you have great luck with whatever you might buy.

Jaybic


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually you can work pumps faster than some semi-autos because you can work the pump as fast as you possibly can but a semi-auto can only go one speed. Most of the time I will be hunting with atleast one more person.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good post Jaybic. :thumb:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Coyoteblitz,

Sorry to Hijack but I am just going to point out a few things that may clear up this auto vs pump thing. Do you know why trick shooters like Tom Nash and guys like that, who break 6,7,8,9 even 10 HANDTHROWN clay pidgeons use autos? SPEED! You will notice no pump guns. You will also notice no pump guns used in the military...Yes, in the USMC when I was in...86-90..you could still see the odd 870 in the armory but all of the personal weapons and most of the crew served weapons in the US armed forces are autos(M16...M60...M249 SAW...Ma Duece M2 50 cal....Mk19 grenade launcher....M-whatever beretta 9MM....all autos. Reason? SPEED! In wartime, volume of accurate fire is a huge advantage(just ask the indians) and sometimes the difference between living and dying.

I realize we are talking about hunting weapons and not military ones but the result is the same. I dont care how fast anyone might think they can pump, if you could film it all on high-speed film....ala....Mythbusters...I will bet lots and lots of money that the Auto...be it rifle, shotgun...22 or whatever is always faster, period.

On the other hand I could be completely wrong also and I would not be the first or last time that happens. :beer:

jaybic


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I have owned two H&R/NEF single shots. They both shot good groups and were nice to carry but I had the same problems with each. My .223 h&r ultra had the extractor stick a couple of times and then brake making the gun useless. This failure was probably my fault due to hot reloads.

I also owned a .243 NEF handi rifle that had a sticky extractor. I never fired any thing other than factory ammo and it probably had less than 150 rounds through it when I got rid of it.

If you buy one always bring a cleaning rod with you so you can knock out the empty case and shoot only factory or light reloads. If this is your first rifle I would save another 100 bucks and get a Stevens or a used Savage (pre accutrigger) they can be found easily for around $300.

I still would like to try a NEF with a rimmed cartridge such as the 30-30, .357, or 45-70. I have never had any extraction problems with their shotguns. Good Luck.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup you're right. I was wrong . Thats the way our hunter ed instructor explained it, when you look at it in real life it looks totally diff. But over seas when your blasting away at running Hajis, ******** or whatever they are how accurate are your shots. Not trying to bash on you or anything I was JW. You know we should write to Mythbusters and have them test it not as an arguement or anything for fun & just to see.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Jaybic said:


> that a guy can use his single shot as fast as his buddy can use his bolt gun. If all that ads up, it would mean that the single shot guy is as fast as an autoloader and that is pure and simple nonsense.
> 
> Jaybic


 That's not what I said. I said I can ALMOST reload my single shot rifle as fast as my friend can cycle the action of his bolt action, I was speaking hypothetically, not literally and I didn't say anything about being as fast or almost as fast as an autoloader. My meaning was my single shot H&R Handi Rifle suits my hunting needs just fine. :sniper:


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

WHEN I SEE A COYOTE,,, I USUALLY SHOOT WHAT I HAVE IN MY HANDS AT THAT TIME. ALL RIFLES MENTIONED IN THIS INDEX WILL KILL A COYOTE. JUST GET WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD AND LEARN TO SHOOT AND KNOW YOUR LIMITS!!!!! [/b]


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a Browning 1885 single shot in 22-250 that was built up a bit. I shot groundhogs with it. That gun was lever actioned and the breech opened when you actioned the lever and the empty popped out. Never had to take it up off the bi-pod to reload.

Even with that, it was pain when you'd shoot a hog and then another would pop up.

I looked at one of those Steven 200's the other day and they are dang good looking rifles. Very solid. Not overly handsome but a good work gun. I think I may look into one of those in a .223. I'd really like a .243 but I don't know if they make one chamebered for that round. But at the price of that rifle, I could afford to own a varmit rifle and a deer rifle too.

But...Fallguy's right. If you really like that gun and the way it handles, you should get it and give it a try. Maybe the owner will let you shoot it to see how things go.

Good luck in your decision.
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic said:


> because like fallguy was saying, sooner or later you will have a "fourple" come in and wish you had more shots


Ahhh...the infamous fourple. Last weekend I was about 5 miles from the spot where I had the fourple come in. Almost did it again. Except it was only a triple. :x


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy,

You have coined a term in "fourple" that I refuse to let die! :beer:

Me thinks it funny as He-double tooth picks.

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic

Wish I could take credit for the "fourple". Actually got that phrase from my 7th grade math teacher, Mr. Schutt.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> I need a quick opinion on this gun. Is it a good first calling rifle for someone like me. I can get one for $275 with a decent scope. Its not sloppy when you open and close it, it is good and sound. The Barrel looks good doesn't look like it has been shot much. No scratches or rust.


That is the rifle I purchased as an entry level for my son's when they were young. I don't know why, but the 223's liked 40 gr bullets, and were very accurate with them.
I have shot the 223, 243, 22 Hornet, 44 mag 45/70, and Have a 357 myself. They have one problem, they do not eject small rimless cases very well. I replaced two ejectors on one rifle before it worked. My one son had a two mile hike back to the vehicle to get a cleaning rod before he could reload and shoot. On the other hand the 357, 44 mag, and 45/70 work perfectly.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

We have both, the Handi Rifle and Savage 11f, And I can give my quick opinion, Without a doubt I would buy the Savage and never look back.
The handi rifle is awkward, not very accurate and has had extraction problems. No problem with the Savage at all and it is very accurate.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry for the delsy but I did pick it up about three weeks ago. shoots great for me.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> CoyoteBlitz said:
> 
> 
> > I need a quick opinion on this gun. Is it a good first calling rifle for someone like me. I can get one for $275 with a decent scope. Its not sloppy when you open and close it, it is good and sound. The Barrel looks good doesn't look like it has been shot much. No scratches or rust.
> ...


 The ejectors on the H&R/NEF handi rifles have been replaced on the newer models (2007) with extractors to correct the stuck cartridge issue.


----------

